# First time breaking a horse. Can I?



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all! My wife and I are contemplating buying a 4 year old colt. He is a very calm good natured animal but has never been ridden. The owner has had a saddle on him and has sat on him with no adverse reaction but he did not actually ride him. The owner is in his late 60's and is a good friend of my wife's uncle so we trust what he says. He is selling his last 2 colts because he is not physically able to do what is needed to train them.

I don't ride that often but my wife English rides all the time. This would be our first horse and she would like to be the one to train and break him but is not 100% confident that she can.

What advice suggestions or opinions could you guys offer us for making our decision?

Thanks


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Training a horse is a very big responsibility. It takes a lot of time, know how, and patience. I know people who have been riding for years that have no idea how to start a horse under saddle. If she is determined to do the job herself perhaps she could hire a trainer to supervise the process.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, if you've never gone through the process, its wisest to get some help.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ i agree. starting/training a horse is a lot more involved than being able to sit on it and walk, trot, canter. the only real way to learn how to do it would be to have someone else there who knows the process and what needs to be done. then she would be fine to do it herself


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Has she had any experience riding green horses at all? Is she an accomplished rider? Breaking horses takes quite a bit of knowledge to do well and safely. These are the most formative training moments in your horse's life. And even some of the most laid back horses have a few playful bucks in there, esp when they learn to canter. My first inclination would be to send the horse to a trainer at least for the first 30 days. Or to work very very closely with an experienced trainer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I wouldn't send horse to trainer. Had seen number of time what some trainers do to the horse...  Takes time and time to get trust back. If he's still a COLT, GELD HIM! It certainly makes him even more quiet. And she can get some video on starting the horse. Good trainer to supervise and help would be just great.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I wouldn't send horse to trainer. Had seen number of time what some trainers do to the horse...  Takes time and time to get trust back. If he's still a COLT, GELD HIM! It certainly makes him even more quiet. And she can get some video on starting the horse. Good trainer to supervise and help would be just great.


What do you mean? I have sent many horses to trainers and had no problems. Just make sure you trust the trainer and have watched them ride before. Ocasionally watch the trainer ride your horse, and if you have any issues confront them. It sounds like you guys are either going to have to send this horse to a trainer, have a trainer CLOSELY supervise you riding, which is tough to do and any little mistake you make that isn't corrected immediately will turn into a huge problem. The first thing you have to decide is do you want a project that may be a pain in the butt sometimes and you may risk injuring yourself? Or do you want a horse you can lolligag around on and have a good time without worrying about it? I have seen a lot of people get green horses and become really frustrated and not enjoy riding. I myself enjoy working with green horses, but I have been riding my whole life, and before I ever broke a horse I took many lessons on different green broke horses, learned how to get past any problems I might have, and I STILL have help when I break a horse. It's a complicated task that is going to take *TIME AND MONEY!* Decide if it is really worth it. If you think you want to put the time and money into it, good luck!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! We live in an area where trainers are plentiful it is just trying to find the right one. We too have heard some horror stories on how some trainers work with the animals. In fact the place that my wife practices and trains would not be on our list of perspective trainers. The lady that my wife has been taking English riding leasons from is great but the owner and actual trainer is less than impressive.

My wife has been riding a green 4 year old mare and has loved it. that is why she changed her mind about wanting an older horse. She wants one with more spirit and that she can learn with. This colt has already been gelded. I think what we are going to do is take her tac down this weekend and saddle him up and walk him in the pasture and see how his temperment is. The biggest pluses to this horse is that not only is he beautiful but he belongs to and was raised by a family friend. He has no problem with us coming down and working with the horse before making a decision. He also will be there to lend help and advice and will not allow my wife to put herself in harms way. Being that he is in his late 60's he just can't take the chance of breakin a horse. I doubt if we could find other perspective sellars willing to do all this without a commitment to buy. Thoughts?

What drills can we do with or should we do with the horse while rider less but having all tac on him?

Thanks


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> I wouldn't send horse to trainer. Had seen number of time what some trainers do to the horse...



As long as you research and know your trainer there is no reason to not use a trainer. A good trainer is more valuable then gold.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I don't believe trainer can put a SOLID foundation in just a month. I'm not talking about BREAKING TO RIDE here. Usually horse needs lots of ground work before that, and it's not coming in one week. Some horses pick up fast, some slow, but if something missed there it may end up being a problem in future. For ground training it's better to get trainer to come, supervise, and give advices, because lots of it can be done by owner himself on daily basis. For breaking to ride yes, good breaking trainer is just perfect. Of course, if you have money to keep horse in training, say 90 days, that's another story.


----------

